# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Cultivo de tomate dominator

## jesa

Al inicio pense que tenia problemas con el llamado *potito negro*, pero realizando en una evaluación mas detallada me di cuenta que el problema que tiene el tomate es otra cosa que le causa una especie de pudrición tal y como se puede apreciar en las fotos.
A la fecha no he podido determinar con claridad que es lo que esta ocurriendo, he realizado aplicaciones de calcio porque pensaba que era el potito negro pero el problema persiste.
Si alguien me podria dar alguna sugerencia, espero sus comentarios. 
Atte. 
Jehison Saenz   tomate.jpg26072010164.jpgTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!! Manual de Cultivo: TOMATE E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Parece ser que has tenido o tienes un ataque ligero de perforadores de fruto, abren herida e ingresan patogenos. Tienes el problema disperso o es solo en un sector?. Para ir avanzando haz esto y me comentas como te va : 
1ra aplicación :
Triada aguas 150g/cil (por el tema del la dureza del agua y el pH)
Triada In-d 150 ml/cil (dispersante-penetrante)
Tracer 100ml/cil (spinosad para larvas perforadoras)
Benomex 250g/cil (fungicida de amplio espectro)
Delfan plus 300 ml/cil (bioestimulante)
Triada quel balance menores 200g/cil (microelementos)
(observa si hay lepidopteros (adultos de larvas=mariposas) volando pon 6 trampas de melaza para monitoreo 2 en el centro del campo y las otras a los costados separadas 6 surcos y 3 metros entre estas). Si capturas más de 6 por trampa aplica una Deltametrina o Cipermetrina a dosis de 250ml/cil. 
2da aplicacion (7dd1ra): Si vas a mezclar con agroquimicos aplica Triada aguas 250g/cil para evitar cortes y puedes mezclar con agroquimicos.
Triada In-d 150ml/cil
Delfan plus 200 ml/cil
Triada quel calcio 300g/cil
Triada quel boro 100g/cil 
3ra aplicación (7dd2da):
Delfan plus 200 ml/cil
Triada foliar 0-32-43 500g/cil (fosforo+potasio+microelementos) 
Intercalar la 2da y la 3ra dejando una semana hasta la cosecha, vamos evaluando. 
Me envias fotos, saludos. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda 
Pd.: El calcio al suelo en todo cultivo se debe de aplicar solamente hasta pre-floración o durante el 1/3 tercio de vida del mismo. Posterior a esto se debe aplicar foliarmente cada 7 o 10 días; cuando ya los tomates estan con su calibre y por pintar le ayudamos con potasio intercalando con calcio dejando una semana tal como te estoy recomendando. Recuerda que el calcio se mueve por vía xylema esto quiere decir que si tuviste un estrés hidrico en los primeros días o condiciones climaticas de nubosidad, no hay mucho movimiento de agua, entonces comprendes no subio tu calcio del suelo correctamente; por ello te estoy recomendando el delfan plus porque veo en tu foto que tienes esas condiciones y más aún por la zona que estas; estuve 2 semanas por Lima que esta cerca de Huacho justo desde el 10 de julio hasta el 21 de julio y en todo ese periodo vi salir el sol 4 días. Delfan plus hara que tu cultivo acelere la toma de nutrientes aún estando bajo condiciones de nubosidad. Me comentas por favor como te fue.

----------


## jesa

Gracias por sus aportes Ing. Castañeda.
Voy a tomar las recomendaciones brindadas, le comento que vengo utilizando Triada agua y Triada In en dosis de 100gr cada una, tal y como me lo recomendarón, la última aplicación de calcio aplique Triada agua 400gr/cil y Triada In 200 ml/cil + Wuxal calcio 1L/cil (utilice esa dosis de triada por el tema de dureza que a mi parecer el calcio no estaba trabajando bien por la calidad de agua que utilizo).
Luego de 4 dias al parecer ya no hay muchos potos negros que se habian generalizado por toda la parcela. Al parecer tal vez esa aplicación me ha dado resultado.
La *CE del agua* que utilizo es de *4* ¿Cual sería la dosis de Triada recomendable?.
Con respecto al monitoreo de lepidopteras adultas encontre 03 a 02 por cada trampa. Es preciso mencionar que esa pudrición no por perforadores, pero si voy a realizar la aplicación recomendada para tomar las prevenciones del caso.
Al parecer si es *potito negro* pero en esta epoca se ve de esa forma, totalmente diferente que en condiciones de verano. He tenido un problema severo con el potito negro hace unas semana atras. Le aplique Calcio de diferentes firmas y no considere la calidad de agua.
Voy a seguir sus recomendaciones y le voy a enviar otras fotografias.
Atte,
Jehison Saenz

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente que tengas resultados; te digo, con esa conductividad electrica que tienes hay problemas de absorción de nutrientes en el suelo por la presión osmotica, comprate unas 08 bolsas de CALMAX y aplicalo de la siguiente manera : 
Gravedad : espolvoreado al fondo del surco de riego en suelo humedo (08 x 25 kg = 200 kg de calmax / 50 surcos si lo tienes a 2m distanciado tu tomate = 4 kg/surco de 100 metros = 40g/metro lineal ó 2.5 kg/mochila de 20 litros sin boquilla al cuello de planta en drench. Tambien lo puedes poner sembrado como fertilizando o em mezcla con los fertilizantes. 
Fertirriego : 10 kg/cilindro de 200 litros cada vez que inyectes. Hasta completar tus 200 kg = 20 descargas si lo haces 1 por día lo inyectaras en casi tres semanas. Mientras más antes mejor. 
Lo que quiero que observes al cabo de un mes como tu conductividad electrica va a disminuir y como esto va repercutir favorablemente en tu tomate consecuencia de estas aplicaciones de CALMAX. 
Por otro lado referente a los productos Triada : 
Triada aguas : es un producto a base citratos y edetatos para acondicionar quimicamente el agua de aplicación, el primero te hace efecto buffer en el pH del agua del tanque, acidifica el agua para que no ocurra hidrolisis de los ingredientes activos y tengas mayor poder residual; el EDTA que contiene captura cada molecula de Carbonato de calcio y magnesio que tiene el agua para que no reaccionen con los ingredientes activos, no los bloqueen en otras palabras entonces estos tengan una mayor eficiencia de control al no ser bloqueados. Gracias a esto tambien podemos mezclar foliares con agroquimicos sin que se corten, puedo dar fe de ello.  En cuanto a la dosis esta varía en función de los carbonatos de calcio que tenga tu agua de aplicación de agroquimicos, casos : 
150 ppm de CaCO3 = dosis 100g/cil.
250 ppm de CaCO3 = dosis 200g/cil.
Superior a 400 ppm de CaCO3 = dosis 400g/cil. 
Mayormente las aguas de avenida presentan entre 180 a 245 ppm de CaCO3, el problema esta más en aguas de pozo la constante en todas las aguas que he medido con un kit merck alemán me reportan aguas entre 300 y 1200 ppm de CaCO3. 
Triada In-d : es un adherente, dispersante, humectante, penetrante y antiespumante (5 en 1), lo que se llama coadyuvante fisico del agua. Su dosis va desde 100ml a 200 ml/cil. 
Referente a tu pregunta la dosis recomendable de Triada aguas para acondicionar quimicamente el agua esta en función de las ppm de CaCO3 que tenga tu agua. 
Ahora tal como lo imaginaba el detalle de la conductividad electrica que no mencionaste anteriormente influye en la toma de nutrientes, asimismo las condiciones de nubosidad que hemos tenido y si por a o b tuviste un estress hidrico es de seguro que ello repercute en que tengas el problema de potos negros. Como sabes en la agricultura entran en juego varios factores que estan interrelacionados entre si. Sigue con las recomendaciones me comentas. 
Saludos cordiales,  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez

----------


## jesa

Hola Carlos. Con respecto a lo mencionado te comento que vengo realizando aplicaciones de CALMAX a dosis 10kg/200LT/riego he comprado 11 bolsas de CALMAX . Además te comento que a pesar de estar realizando aplicaciones de Calcio vía foliar, todavía persiste el problemas de esas manchas en la parte basal del tomate, el riego es de 1.5 horas/día. Te adjunto las fotos. Tal vez el problema sea otra cosa deficiencia de algún elemento o toxicidad o alguna enfermedad??? El cultivo tiene a la fecha 89 dias, como veras no ha tenido un crecimiento característico de la variedad, pero al parecer tiene fructificación pero los tomates les falta tamaño. Espero tus sugerencias. Atte. Jehison Saenz  02082010192.jpg02082010188.jpg02082010190.jpg  02082010185.jpg

----------


## jesa

Te envio adjunto el analisis de agua que lo saque en Noviembre del 2009 antes de realizar el sembrio, luego de esta fecha al parecer el agua bajo sus condiciones de sodio, pero ya no volvi a realizar otro analisis de agua.
El agua que utilizo es subterranea, esta condicionado con drenaje en donde el agua de alguna forma se va limpiando cada dia. 
Atte. 
Jehison 02082010210.jpg02082010198.jpg02082010194.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

He analizado detenidamente las fotografias, no veo deficiencia de calcio severo en tu follaje a pesar que tienes las condiciones de agua que tienes, con elevada conductividad electrica, alto % sodio y más aún que tienes aplicando sulfato de calcio espero desde inicio de cultivo o por lo menos los 2 primeros meses; como te dije las condiciones climaticas juegan un papel importante para la absorción del calcio. Pareciera que pueda tratarse de un problema fitosanitario posible causa _Phytophthora infestans, enviame unas fotos del fruto que muestras o de otros con el problema mas avanzado, si se pone como bronceado entonces estamos hablando de lo que te digo y deberias aplicar Ridomil 1kg/cil o Hieloxil 1kg/cil junto con Apu (trihormonal) 300ml/cil. Repite a los 10 días y evalua los nuevos frutos como vienen, sigue con las aplicaciones de calcio; boro tienes en el agua._  _Recuerda que tu fertilización edafica deberas hacerla con productos como estos : NitPhos, Sulfato de amonio; Acido fosforico o FDA, Sulfato de potasio; Calmax._ _Ayuda al suelo : Acidos humicos como Humistar plus 10 lt/ha ó Nutrisorb 2 lt/ha. Al cuello de planta. Refente a la baja de sodio es un hecho que sí se ha logrado si has venido empleando calmax has un analisis y lo verás._ _Ayuda foliar : Delfan Plus 300ml ó Apu 300 ml + Triada quel calcio 300g/cil, triada quel balance de menores 300g/cil._  _Saludos cordiales,_  _Ing. Carlos Castañeda._

----------


## jesa

Aqui te envios fotos recientes. 02082010204.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

Jehison he contactado con una colega que viaja desde ICA hasta Lima para que te visite, se pondrá en contacto contigo. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
402*8108

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
A simple viste parece una deficiencia de Calcio en estado inicial. Descartaría en mi opinión un ataque de hongos o algo así, al menos no como patógenos directos. La última secuencia de fotos me da a entender que el problema sería, que por alguna razón el calcio no está siendo asimilado.  
Si se tratase de un daño por patógenos secundarios esto normalmente se da por ejemplo luego del ingreso de *Prodiplosis*, pero estoy viendo que las lesiones están en el ápice. 
A qué temperatura está cultivándose ese tomate???? Si es excesiva puede generar un problema con el Calcio debido a su movilidad limitada. Debo reiterar que las aplicaciones de calcio vía foliar son complementarias. Esperemos que no haya un problema de antagonismo o algo por el estilo. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------


## jesa

Estimados amigos.
Es preciso mencionar que he utilizado casi todos los calcio foliarmente, pero en la última aplicación utilice MAXFLOW Ca (CaO 55.4%), de la firma de Fertitec y al parecer he tenido buenos resultados, el problema parece estar solucionado, cabe mencionar que realice aplicación de Folicur y en otra aplicación Phyton. En realidad ya no sabia si era presencia de hongo o deficiencia de Calcio, finalmente puedo decir que el problema era deficiencia de calcio. Se puede decir que hubo un bloqueo por el tema de agua de riego o suelo tal vez??
En cuanto a la *fertilización*:  deje de fertilizar a traves del sistema y he realizado la fertilización en puyado, puedo decir que he presenciado un cambio en los tomates, ya se ven frutos de mayor tamaño.
He iniciado las primeras pañas, despues de haber perdido muchas pañas por el tema del *potito negro*, se espera que el tema este solucionado. 
Agradezco de antemano sus aportes. 
Atte.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Efectivamente colega:  
Como te mencioné, eso era una deficiencia de Calcio inducida por algún factor. Lo de la puya en tomate es muy bueno, porque la raíz es la vía más importante de absorción. 
Felicitaciones por superar el problema. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## jesa

Hola amigos. 
Tengo una duda con respecto al *híbrido DOMINATOR*, cuyas características no son como las que tengo en campo.  
Según este híbrido es de forma tipo saladette, muy apreciado en el mercado peruano. Alto porcentaje de primera, llega fácilmente hasta 70%. Frutos homogéneos de muy buen aspecto, cuyos rangos de peso fluctúan entre 120 a 190 gramos (g.) de peso . Dureza de fruto, pues presenta paredes gruesas, firmes y carnosas de hasta 7mm. de espesor. Alta duración del fruto cosechado, la vida post-cosecha del fruto es de hasta 24 días en condiciones de no refrigeración. Fruto muy firme y de excelente consistencia. Color de fruto definido, parejo e intenso.  
Alta resistencia a virus, especialmente al temible virus de la cuchara (TYLCV), transmitido por la mosca blanca. Alta productividad (excepcional carga). Notable carga de frutos, 100 toneladas por hectárea Determinada. Precóz (plantas y plantines). Desarrollo de la planta horizontal (rastrero) y expansivo. Facilita el control de plagas y enfermedades, permitiendo el paso de productos químicos y una mejor cobertura de aplicación de producto en la planta.
Las fotos apreciadas arriba son supuestamente del *híbrido DOMINATOR*. Se pueden apreciar tamaños redondos, algunos mas largos que otros, pero en su mayoría son redondos.
Los plantines los adquirí de un proveedor de confianza, quisiera sus comentarios porque parece que fuera el tomate "Tomasa", según algunos amigos conocedores del tema.

----------


## jesa

04082010215.jpg02082010185.jpg
FOTO 01                        FOTO 02 
Las dos fotos de tomates Hibrido DOMINATOR fueron adquiridas con el mismo proveedor. La FOTO 01 se encuentra ubicada en Peñico-Huaura y la FOTO 02 se encuentra ubicado en la Irrigación El Paraíso. Tiene una diferencia de transplante de 10 dias aproximadamente.
Cuando se adquirio los plantines de la FOTO 02 hicieron mención que era el híbrido DOMINATOR, a dicho proveedor se le compro la semilla y ellos mismos hicieron el almacigo. A la fecha si hacemos un comparativo de ambas fotos existen diferencia en forma y tamaños de los frutos. 
Entonces al parecer no existe garantía, ni credibilidad en trabajar con esta empresas proveedoras.
Actualmente esto se ve afectado en la producción, debido a ques son plantas mas suceptibles a plagas y enfermedades, considerando que existe en este producto una gran inversión de por medio. Lo que el agricultor espera en ello es tener una buena cosecha, por ello y confiando en tener una buena semilla para adquirir una buena producción, se prefiere trabajar con una empresa seria del medio, al parecer no sucedio asi... lamentablemente quien se ve afectado es el productor.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado colega: 
Es bueno que expongas el problema y poder intercambiar experiencias. Efectivamente he observado casos donde el híbrido por determinadas condiciones agronómicas, ambientales o fisiológicas desarrollan de diferente manera y como consecuencia los frutos son diferentes. En buen castellano, ese caso si se da bajo determinadas condiciones. Sin embargo efectivamente se aprecian las diferencias entre las variedades. Claro que la foto n° 2 no es "redondo" sino ovalado, pero aún así tu preocupación es válida. 
Ahora a lo práctico: si la variedad "tomasa" es susceptible a patógenos y/o plagas, hay que tener mucho cuidado porque el norte chico es una verdadera complicación para trabajar el tomate en invierno (lo sé pues he trabajado años en Barranca). A diferencia de Ica, donde Botrytis y Phytophtora son absolutamente manejables dado que ese "invierno" no tiene nada que hacer contra el que hay en costa central y norte chico. 
Botrytis es el patógeno que te podría causar problemas, así que cuidado con el agua. Cuando este hongo entra, es muy difícil manejarlo, por lo que hay que evaluar el campo constantemente. Cuidado con las hormonas y el "sebo de culebra", pues lo que se trata es tener una planta dura y bien conformada.  
Si tu fertilización está ok, vigila a Botrytis.  
Saludos cordiales y suerte. 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793
ASESOR TECNICO

----------


## jesa

Hola Angelo. 
Gracias por los aportes, dejame contarte que en mi caso no he tenido problema con Botritis, pero si por el tema de negrosis apical del fruto, pero que en determinado momento se controlo. Actualmente he podido observar esas mismas manchas en el campo, pero en forma focalizada, estoy pensando volver ha darle otra aplicación de MAXFLOW Ca. 
A la fecha ya he tenido varias pañas de tomate, en donde he podido presenciar tomates de tamaños regulares, primero inicie las primeras pañas con frutos pequeños, luego las cosechas siguientes fueron de mejor tamaño, pero no tengo fruta de primera. La consulta es si aplico alguna hormona para que incremente el tamaño???.... Al parecer la presencia del tamaño se ve influenciado por los plantines que no me parecen que cuentan con las características del Híbrido DOMINATOR.

----------


## jesa

Se adjunta fotografía de tomate afectado por una mala aplicación en la fertilización, en el tercer abonamiento.  18122010631.jpg

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Bueno, de que el porblema está en el sistema vascular, lo está. Pero es importante tener en cuenta que hay patógenos que causan esos síntomas de marchitez o tristeza. Eso lo he podido ver en muchas variedades y por diversas causas.  
En suelos salinos , por ejemplo el quemado de raíces en algunos híbridos es bastante severo.  
Saludos
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## jesa

Ing. Soto.     
Le adjunto la fotografía antes de las quemaduras. 
Atte,  11122010590.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Jehison: 
Para este tipo de casos es que hubiera sido ideal que le hagas un seguimiento a tu cultivo, ya que con la información y fotos que hubieras publicado hasta el día de hoy, sería más fácil para otros usuarios darte una opinión al respecto. 
De todas formas, veo que estás utilizando el foro para intercambiar opiniones sobre este caso, pero a ver si algún día alguien se anima a hacer un seguimiento con información del manejo y fotos actualizadas cada semana, o cada 15 días -por ejemplo-. 
Si bien es una manera de que otros copien tu manera de trabajar el tomate, no creo que eso tenga algo de malo en un país como el nuestro; y lo mejor de todo, te serviría para que otros expertos te puedan dar su opinión y también para conseguir clientes para tu producción. 
Lamento lo de la quemadura, y espero que puedas solucionarlo cuanto antes. Suerte con eso.  :Wink:  
Saludos. 
Bruno

----------


## jesa

Hola a todos.
La intención de mostrarles estas fotos es para que las personas que vengan cultivando o tengan la intensión de hacerlo no cometan los errores que tuve en el campo.
-Primeramente no confiarse en su totalidad del encargado de campo por mas experiencia que tenga. 
-Hacer seguimiento del cultivo en todas sus fases.
-Tener conocimiento del cultivo.
-Diferenciar el sistema de riego, era la primera vez que trabajaba con el sistema de riego convencional (gravedad). Esto requiere de otro manejo agronomico, anteriormente he venido trabajando por riego por goteo en donde las fertilizaciones son via sistema en forma fraccionada.
-Finalmente pude recuperar de un hectarea de tomate un 1/4 de ha. utilice un producto llamado *delfan plus* que es muy bueno en algo me ayudo. A la fecha vengo cosechando las plantas que sobrevivieron y que son  muy vigorosas y productoras. 
Saludos,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Jehison: 
Veindo esa foto, entiendo que se tratas de un terreno bastante arenoso, probablemente con algo de sales. En la foto observo algunas plantas con sintomas de "marchitez".  
Ese tipo de sintomas normalmente los he observado en suelos algo salinos, donde la quemadura por sales o fertilizantes ) que en ese tamaño no es muy comun). Pero el tema es que hay patògenos en el suelo que afectan a raìz o haces vasculares, y cuadno tenemos rìces quemadas, son una puerta de entrada para dichos patògenos. 
Cuando aparecen ese tipo de plantas, es necesario sacarla, lavar la raìz y hace un corte a lo largo de la raìz ytallo. Ello para determinar la presecnia de hongos que producen una necrosis interna.  
Mi recomendaciòn para futuras siembras es a parte de un buen almacigo, monitorear los niveles de sal en el suelo (si es que lo hay) el analisis de suelo es b+asico en tomate. Pero es importante no dudar en enviar muestras de plantas sospechosas al laboratiorio de la Molina, donde determinan con seguridad de que se trata. 
Te digo esto porque he visto muchos vendedores de sebo de culebra que trafican con la angustia de los productores. La uniformidad inicial del campo es uno de los mejores indicadores de un buen futuro cultivo. Cuando trabajaba en Barranca , era responsable de 140 Hectareas, pero un indicador pràctico era la uniformidad general del campo. Campo que partìa uniforme, mas que fijo era buena cosecha (80 a 100 TM). 
El historial del campo es importante, porque hay enfermedades como el "azul dle tomate" que son bien traicoineras y a veces cuando una planta muestra sìntomas, probablemente 10 mas ya estan infectadas. 
Suerte y exitos. 
Atte, 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------


## kscastaneda

Jehison Saenz, la línea Fertitec muy buena; el Delfan plus nunca me ha fallado. Una sugerencia según tus palabras recomiendas : 
-Diferenciar el sistema de riego, era la primera vez que trabajaba con  el sistema de riego convencional (gravedad). Esto requiere de otro  manejo agronomico, anteriormente he venido trabajando por riego por  goteo en donde las fertilizaciones son via sistema en forma fraccionada. 
Lo cual lo tomo como que reconoces tu error en el manejo de agua; entonces mi estimado Jehison, por más recomendaciones que se den si no se riega correctamente no hay buena movilización de nutrientes, mucho menos de calcio, si tienes sodio en el suelo el proceso de actividad del sulfato de calcio se concentra en solucionar primero ese problema luego de aportar el calcio restante. 
Por último mi estimado Jehison ten presente siempre esto : el calcio si es movil en las primeras etapas del cultivo vía xylema, hay quienes tienen la idea equivoca de que es inmovil y es porque no se mueve de la hoja al fruto y confunden. 
Saludos,     

> Hola a todos.
> La intención de mostrarles estas fotos es para que las personas que vengan cultivando o tengan la intensión de hacerlo no cometan los errores que tuve en el campo.
> -Primeramente no confiarse en su totalidad del encargado de campo por mas experiencia que tenga. 
> -Hacer seguimiento del cultivo en todas sus fases.
> -Tener conocimiento del cultivo.
> -Diferenciar el sistema de riego, era la primera vez que trabajaba con el sistema de riego convencional (gravedad). Esto requiere de otro manejo agronomico, anteriormente he venido trabajando por riego por goteo en donde las fertilizaciones son via sistema en forma fraccionada.
> -Finalmente pude recuperar de un hectarea de tomate un 1/4 de ha. utilice un producto llamado *delfan plus* que es muy bueno en algo me ayudo. A la fecha vengo cosechando las plantas que sobrevivieron y que son  muy vigorosas y productoras. 
> Saludos,

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

No sembrar mucha area de tomate ... Despues de un año de precios malos empieza a levantar el precio pero tambien la intension de siembra ...

----------


## yhricardo

156.jpgCreo que el tomate falta sol .

----------

